
Free invites to Atom, GitHub's new text editor - etjossem
GitHub has released a beta version of their new text editor, Atom (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;atom.io&#x2F;, OSX-only), but for now it&#x27;s shared exclusively by invitation. Each user gets two invites, and I&#x27;ve decided to give mine to HN. If you&#x27;re a developer who is interested in trying Atom today, we can do this pay-it-forward style:<p>1. Find any comment in this thread that has fewer than two replies. Reply with an email address.<p>2. GitHub will send you a link. Go download Atom. At this point, you can replace the email in your comment with the number of invites you&#x27;re offering.<p>3. Please try to invite the first two people who reply to your request (via https:&#x2F;&#x2F;atom.io&#x2F;invite), to make sure anyone who wants to try Atom can!
======
chrismeller
I've got 3 invites, come and get them.

Edit: yarinb got the first one; two left.

Edit: albertoleal got the second; i--; One left...

Edit: merseylax14 got the last. Thanks for playing everybody!

~~~
yarinb
Thanks Chris! Edit: no invites left. Elliott and tomassre got them.

~~~
tomassre
Thanks yarinb! I have 2 if anyone wants one!

Edit: corrius got the first one, one left

~~~
michaelmior
If you don't mind, michael.mior@gmail.com :)

------
yeukhon
Edit: Thank you for sharing this: I have ZERO invites left. Please remember to
confirm and remove email :)

------
inaccessible
Edit: Thank you for sharing this. I have ONE invite left. But note that Atom
is Mac only at this time.

~~~
yeukhon
_EDIT_ : -1 from parent. Thanks.

~~~
rebelidealist
charles@rebelidealist.com

thanks a lot

------
ShaneOG
Edit: Thanks!! I have 2 invites now

~~~
jonhmchan
EDIT: Thank you!

------
jonhmchan
EDIT: No more invites (zan, mducommu got 'em) - brilliant way to share!

~~~
zan
Thanks! Got 2 invites now!

~~~
Matyushen
If you still have one, matyushen@gmail.com Thanks!

------
etjossem
Submitter here.

Edit: no invites left. I gave 1 to rtaboada and 1 to Lyaserkiev, so try asking
them. Don't forget to upvote the thread if you find it useful!

~~~
Lyaserkiev
Thank you, etjossem.

I've got 2 invites.

~~~
kratast
Hi Please invite me - karta@unplug.io thanks in advance ^^

------
yen223
I've got 2 invites here, if anyone wants it.

EDIT: I've given out all the invites already. Thanks for sharing!

~~~
jtap
I'd like an invite. JerryTap@gmail.com.

Thanks

~~~
jtap
Got one,

Thanks

------
escapologybb
I have a shiny invite, email is in my profile if you would like it!

A nice haiku wouldn't go amiss either. ;-)

~~~
pugio
pugiox@gmail.com

Many thanks, but your

Email is not in your linked

Profile. Or is it?

~~~
escapologybb
Hmmm, I thought it was in my profile? Either way, I've sent you an invite
anyway.

------
adefa
Not sure if anybody is still checking this thread, but I have two invites to
give out.

~~~
pavekt
If you still have that last invite I would really appreciate it. Thanks,
travis@pavek.co

~~~
adefa
Sent!

------
mattkirman
I have 2 invites left, if anyone wants one. Email is in my profile.

Edit: both gone

~~~
Jacqued
Hi

Just sent you a mail

Thanks !

------
rankam
Edit: I've got 0 invites left - thanks for sharing!

~~~
harrisonjackson
harrison@doityourselfharry.com

thanks!

------
mkelley82
I'd love an invite: mkelley82@gmail.com -- Thanks!

------
aroch
I have 0 invites, ping me here or the email on my profile

I'm out

~~~
runaway
Just got an invite (thanks @speg !)

Sent one to headcanon so I have 1 left.

~~~
dljsjr
If you still have 1 left, my email is in my profile.

~~~
runaway
EDIT: Sent.

~~~
dljsjr
Got it, thanks!

Sitting on 1 now if anybody would like one.

~~~
gfloyd
Thanks! I've got two to send out now.

~~~
LesZedCB
could I get one? chris@avertentropy.com

~~~
gfloyd
Sent!

------
robflynn
I have two invites to give away as well.

 _edit_ 0 remaining.

~~~
simonw
simon at lanyrd dot com please :)

~~~
robflynn
Should be on its way to you. Enjoy!

------
seletz
Have two invites left. EDIT: one invite left.

~~~
g4bor
gabor.farkas@gmail.com

pretty please :)

------
rustydog09
Please send me a invitation to cgonzalez0909@gmail.com

Thanks

------
eoinmurray92
I have two invites. [Edit]: One left.

~~~
Matyushen
Thanks!

~~~
eoinmurray92
Done!

~~~
Matyushen
Didn't get any, how fast they deliver?

------
iamsomewalrus
I have two invites. Email in profile.

~~~
kevinwallace89
Do you still have an invite?

------
merseylax14
Got 1 invite if anyone wants one?

~~~
jonli116
Thanks!

EDIT: Got 2 invites to send out!

~~~
cardoni
Got it! Thanks, jonli116.

------
cardoni
UPDATE: Both invites sent. :)

~~~
citruspi
Thanks!

2 invites left.

~~~
Matyushen
matyushen@gmail.com

------
potshot
Have one left (email in profile).

edit: gone!

~~~
swlkr
swlkr.rbl@gmail.com

------
speg
I have one invite to give..

~~~
kiliankoe
If you still have that one... ;) atom@koeltzs.ch Thanks in advance!

------
kesor
Have 2 invites, ping me.

~~~
benplant
Awesome, got it! I've got 2 invites now.

~~~
benplant
EDIT: I have 1 invite left

~~~
bgar
Thanks for the invite, ben!

------
tryn
For me: tryn@mirell.org

------
shakeel_mohamed
I have 2 invites

edit: I have 1 invite

~~~
jackgolding
jackgolding@live.com.au Thanks!

~~~
shakeel_mohamed
You got it

------
pradeep23oct
can anybody send invite to me pradeep23oct@gmail.com

------
bgar
I have 2 invites!

Edit: 1 invite left

~~~
mynameisvlad
Got one, thanks!

Have 2 invites, if anyone else needs any.

~~~
ethanbond
Me@ethanbond.com if possible? Thanks!

~~~
ethanbond
I got one from someone, can't see how to edit this on my phone? Thank you!

------
Jacqued
Got 2 invites too.

~~~
spne
If you still have one, maxwellpalmer@gmail.com.

Thanks!

~~~
Jacqued
I invited you.

One left.

~~~
spne
Thank you

------
pzenger
I have (2) invites

~~~
kanouf
If you still have one, here is my email: g.kanoufi@gmail.com Thanks

------
spne
I have two invites.

edit: all gone

~~~
tbrock
Can I get one?

tyler \dot/ brock (at) gmail _dot_ com

Forever indebted.

~~~
tbrock
Ah man... it says it was already used because I checked it on my phone. :-(

------
sdnguyen90
I have 1 invite

~~~
kratast
karta@unplug.io - thanks!

~~~
kratast
Received, thanks! 1 invite left

~~~
pawelropa
pawel.ropa@gmail.com - Thanks!

------
tundrax
Got 2 invites

~~~
tundrax
1 left

~~~
maccard
any chance of an invite? EDIT: Teceived, and removed email address!

~~~
tundrax
Sent!

~~~
maccard
Thank you very much! Will share these on here later.

~~~
applesinjuice
Hi, if you haven't given out yours yet, I'd be happy to take one!
mtaule@gmail.com

~~~
maccard
Sorry, forgot to check this. One left!

~~~
applesinjuice
Thanks!

I have two left.

------
nayaeunho
Got 2 invites

~~~
reallyimran
imran.nappa@gmail.com - that is me. :)

~~~
elentirmo
roel.van.os@gmail.com, TIA!

~~~
jegodwin
Hey, did you get your invite yet? if so, could you send me one from your two
acquired invite? TIA! jordan@panurgic.net

~~~
elentirmo
Sent! Enjoy :-)

~~~
monobit
Any chance of an invite?

[http://www.google.com/recaptcha/mailhide/d?k=01iUfIQYY-5hMeP...](http://www.google.com/recaptcha/mailhide/d?k=01iUfIQYY-5hMeP5HSRuHg1w==&c=6Qe1OSfsqOrranJ_Gzby8Nyqu76etumRK9VBylIGVNw=)

------
dan_manges
edit: out of invites

~~~
silentpost
me [at] dstrunk [dot] com please!

~~~
dan_manges
Hi silentpost, I sent you an invite.

~~~
silentpost
cheers!

------
baby
got 2 invites.

~~~
dhernik
Daniel.Hernik@Gmail.com

